# Aide Pour un Power Mac G4



## Negi_Sama (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a tous Voila j'aurais besoin d'une aide parce que j'ai recuperer un Un Power Mac G4 et j'essaye de le mettre a jour de la version 10.2.8 a ulterieurs mais le probleme c'est que j'ai essayer de lui installer l'os 10.4.1 mais il m'affiche " ce logiciel ne peut être installer" Donc j'aimerais savoir comment je pourrais régler ce problème


----------



## Fraaldr45 (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,  
Si tu n'a pas de données importantes à sauvegarder.
Insert le CD ou DVD dans le lecteur.
Redémarre Le powerMac.
Appuie sur *C* en même temps.
Puis au niveau des langues.
Utilise l'utilitaire de disque pour effacer le disque.
Puis lance l'installation.
Voilà


----------



## Invité (7 Juillet 2011)

Comme d'hab (tu as bien sûr lu les sujets identiques !  )
De quel Dvd te sers tu pour faire ça ? (quelle couleur, qu'y a t'il écrit dessus)


----------



## Negi_Sama (7 Juillet 2011)

J'utilise pas le DVD j'ai télécharger l'update et il m'a dit impossible de l'installer et quand j'essaye d'installer n'importe quel logiciel il me dit que le Certificat n'est pas présent


----------



## Madalvée (7 Juillet 2011)

L'update ne s'applique que depuis une version 10.4.0 installée avec un DVD.


----------



## Invité (7 Juillet 2011)

Il n'existe pas d'update de 10.2.8 à 10.4.
Trouve un Dvd de 10.4, ça ira tout de suite mieux !


----------



## Negi_Sama (7 Juillet 2011)

bonne nouvelle !!! je viens de trouver le DVD d'installation Quelqu'un le vend a a peine 20 KM de chez moi


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juillet 2011)

Si les DVD sont gris, oublie.


----------



## Negi_Sama (7 Juillet 2011)

photos Les dvd sont Noir

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------

Autres solution (pas très catholique et legale) Je commence a le telecharger et je le grave


----------



## Invité (7 Juillet 2011)

Negi_Sama a dit:


> Autres solution (pas très catholique et legale) Je commence a le telecharger et je le grave



C'est toi qui voit.
Si tu sais exactement ce qu'il y a dedans c'est cool. 
s'il y a un petit "keylogger" planqué dedans, bah, !!!


----------



## drs (8 Juillet 2011)

même sans keylogger...

il suffit d'une version un peu trafiquée et elle ne fonctionnera pas. J'ai eu cette expérience en ayant pas la patience de recevoir mon dvd d'install...
J'ai perdu quelques heures, et mes nerfs


----------



## Negi_Sama (20 Juillet 2011)

Il est en cours de téléchargement mais je voudrais savoir si il est possible de l'installer depuis une clé USB mais pours les keylogger j'ai NOD32 en anti-virus je pense qu'il passera pas inaperçu 

(et encore autre chose totalement a part: j'ai mis a jour mon I Pod vers le 4.1.2 et j'ai des application qui ne fonctionne plus c'est normal ??? )


----------



## Invité (20 Juillet 2011)

Pour l'iPod, je ne sais pas.

Pour le boot en Usb, c'est mort sur un G4.
Seuls quelques rares G3 et les Intel démarrent sur un support Usb&#8230;

Un keylogger n'est pas un virus, de toutes façons, je doute qu'il soit détecté à l'intérieur d'un .dmg !!!


----------

